# Play PS3 on Laptop



## Dropdeuce (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey i remember seeing this plugin that allows you to play video games on your laptop does anyone know what it is


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Nope, and no doubt that it will be illegal too since SONY and the like will allow such things.


----------



## Jo3y_ (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, sounds illegal. If such thing existed, it will stop people from buying a PS3 and they would just buy the PS3 games to play on a Laptop. Sounds pretty cool tho, lol.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

unless what he is talkin about is running the ps3 and using the laptop as a screen using a vga cable...hopefully thats what he means otherwise it is illegal and he shud have read the rules about hacked games and how this post will probably be closed!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well I would leave this until 23rd for the OP to clarify.


----------



## Dropdeuce (Jul 19, 2007)

im talking about a cable or something so that i can play my ps3 using my laptop screen like a tv is is a vga cable that i need?


----------



## Michael Bennett (Nov 23, 2007)

If your laptop has the famous red, white and yellow jacks then you won't be able to:










But if it does, just use the AV cable that came with your PS3 to plug it into the laptop:










Then it should show up...

Michael.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You will need a tv tuner card, whether if it's a PC Card, or a external USB.


----------



## line.ex (Jul 25, 2007)

you can get something like this:http://www.vdigi.com/

But bear in mind your monitor must support the resoltion of the ps3 as well as a adapter to connect together the component cables.


----------

